# Option to disable smilies in posts



## FAST6191 (Feb 25, 2013)

IPB had the option in the posting box and I miss it- generally as I am a joyless bastard I endeavour never to use them but it seems various terms with colons and brackets (ASCII art and programming/computer terms being the most common for me) see them happen.

A search says there is a tag/markup called plain which could help but a checkbox is nicer. Not to mention the plain thing would seem to break other markup which prevents me from bookending my posts.
Said search seems to indicate it is not an option but most of that dated to 2011 or 2010.

Test of the plain tag
 :lol:  ;)  :wink:  :dry:  :blink:  B-)  :!:  :huh:  :angry:  :mellow:  :O  :ph34r:


----------



## Rydian (Feb 25, 2013)

```
:lol:
:P
:)
:valwin:
```


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 25, 2013)

I should have my own smiley


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 25, 2013)

wtf do you have against happiness?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2013)

I see someone's not a fan of Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 26, 2013)

option to add MOAR smilies instead
add these NOA:


----------



## xist (Feb 26, 2013)

:)

Use plain tags

Edit - Crap, just seen the end of your first post.... facepalm.jpg


----------



## Snailface (Feb 26, 2013)

Adblock --> Filter Preferences -->Add Filter --> http://gbatemp.net/styles/default/gbatemp/smileys/ --> Press Enter

Over-thinking things as always FAST. (evil smiley removed :heh: )

Edit: Sure, it displays broken image placeholders, but hey, its easy. Maybe other image blocking add-ons don't set the placeholders.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Adblock --> Filter Preferences -->Add Filter --> http://gbatemp.net/styles/default/gbatemp/smileys/ --> Press Enter
> 
> Over-thinking things as always FAST  (sorry ;p)
> 
> Edit: Sure, it displays broken image placeholders, but hey, its easy. Maybe other image blocking add-ons don't do it.



If it was just a matter of displaying them then that would be one thing (I already use adblock to remove more than ads in a lot of sites), however this is about posts being autoparsed to include them and that troubling me when writing a various technical replies.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I should have my own smiley


I have been asking for one for years now!
But now that I am a Lucario, it should be easier for someone to make one!


----------

